# Baileys First time in Flight Harness.



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

So i recently purchased Bailey a flight harness and this was her very first time being put in it. She wasnt too happy at first. And shes gonna need some time to get used to it enough...she tends to get her foot caught... Anyway i just wanted to share with you all how adorable she looks!!!

She was investigating this strange thing..


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She looks adorable and unhappy at the same time!


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah she wasnt too thrilled. I think also going outside was kinda overwhelming. We were only out there for like a minute but im sure she will come to enjoy the freedom of being able to go outside. At least i hope she will enjoy the harness more.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahahha yeah mine used to get both their feet in it and just sort of sit there rolling in the grass, hilarious but mean I know, but they get the hang of it pretty quick


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

geenz said:


> Hahahha yeah mine used to get both their feet in it and just sort of sit there rolling in the grass, hilarious


hahahaha oh my goodness this made me laugh.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

She does look cute! First time Erin was outside in it, as soon as I put her up to sit a tree she calmed down and started to enjoy herself


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

All our parrots (bar 2) go out in a harness. We tend to use feather teather ones as they have the metal clips and we do not get on with the "over-head" style things too well. We have to use an aviator on our Goffins cockatoo as he can un-do the clips in minutes but cannot (yet!) get out of the aviators. We found they catch their feet if it is too big on them, try tightening it up a little more and they should settle down better.
Glad it is not just me who goes "walkies" with birds!!!


----------

